# calvus/comp breeding



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

I have recently started to breed some wild calvus and comps. I've had a trio of wild red compressiceps since January. They have just had there 3rd spawn yesterday in a calvus cave. I just have some problems. How do you raise the fry? How do you get the female who wedges herself in the cave out in a way that won't hurt her to get the eggs in a safe spot. Can you use an egg tumbler with non mouth brooded eggs? I plan on getting the eggs into a empty cycled 10 gallon tank and putting an air stone in the cave to fan the eggs. I Just want to not hurt the female in the process. I've tried grabbing the cave with the eggs in it while she's not in it but she quickly swims back in and I've also tried waiting til late at night and then grab it when she's sleeping. I got a turkey baster to use if I can remove the eggs from the cave and use a tumbler. Anyone who has expirence with this I would love to pick your brain. If the fry grow to 1"-2" I would consider sending you some F1 red comp or F1 white calvus as a thank you... and I'm serious


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

An egg tumbler wont work. They are not mouth brooders. Let the babies hatch in the shell and then move them to another tank with the same water parameters as the tank they are in. The female will eventually want to eat. Feed on the opposite side of the tank than the shell. Feed the fry baby brine shrimp.


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

+1 what Florida Girl said. Thats exactly what I did, After I saw the first baby move in the shell I removed the shell with the babies. I have about 28 babies and lost only 3 others in the first week. 4 1/2 months later all are still alive.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, instead of shells, some people use PVC elbows with a cap. Then you just take the cap off and flush out the babies.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i have three wild altolamp species, an my red fins are prolific I just feed away from the cave (i use vertical caves, not shells) and when she comes out to eat, i get a net right in front of the cave so she cannot go back in. I then take 10 gallons of water out (40 gallon tank) and put that in a 10 gallon tank for the fry. put the cave in till they all come out, and replace it in the breeding tank with another cave so she still has a place to hide. Key is, the fry are SUPER sensitive to water parameter changes. I used to hatch my own brine shrimp for baby food, but *** gotten lazy and now feed dried decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I use a turkey baster to get them down to the fry.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Msch99 good advice I heard the same thing from the breeder/importer. Those words are gold. My reds breed once a month and the 2 females are always 2 weeks apart. The whites are a little further being.

I decided to hop on the forum and saw all these members with calvus/comp questions. Nice to see.


----------



## centrecolonel51 (Aug 3, 2011)

Floridagirl, what size pvc?


----------

